# Pics of the family Avant



## don_rapheal (Apr 5, 2004)

I finally had the time to wash & wax the Avant yesterday. Thought I'd share some pics since I have yet to do so.
Let me know what you think? Also if you have any suggestions that'd be appreciated too. No flaming please!
























Enjoy. Next time I hope I have some better scenery besides the neighborhood.
Here is a link to my album if the pics aren't showing up!
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/...=http

_Modified by don_rapheal at 12:12 PM 6/10/2006_


_Modified by don_rapheal at 12:12 PM 6/10/2006_


----------



## AtomicProGS9 (Mar 6, 2006)

decent needs s flares


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (AtomicProGS9)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## don_rapheal (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: (AtomicProGS9)*

s flares??
Are you speaking of S-line flare? Please clarify!


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (don_rapheal)*

just lower it and you´re good to go.


----------



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

Gotta luv Avants http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Especially ones in the same color


----------



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (No1HondaHateR)*

Ive got a set of H&R sport springs brand new in box 4 sale if youre interested message me maybe we can ewerk something out


----------



## don_rapheal (Apr 5, 2004)

Dude, it sure is good to see another Avant owner. What color exactly is our Avant's? IM sent a/b springs!


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (don_rapheal)*

As an Avant owner, you are not alone. It's good to see other people with good taste in cars! I have a silver one myself.


----------



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

didnt get your im for some reason but i should be takin some pics of it today when i get a chance i take that u too have a 2.8........i did a custom short ram intake on my 2.8 and it sounds like a monster , the heat shield is in the werks too


----------



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (don_rapheal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *don_rapheal* »_Dude, it sure is good to see another Avant owner. What color exactly is our Avant's? IM sent a/b springs!

these are all the colors im not sure but i think were cashmere grey mica I THINK.....Brilliant Black / Aluminum Silver Metallic / Melange Metallic / Santorin Blue Mica / Volcano Black Mica / Casablanca White / Racing Green Mica / Andorra Red Mica / Jaspis Green Metallic / Cashmere Grey Mica / Tornado Red / Pearl White


----------



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (No1HondaHateR)*


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Pics of the family Avant (don_rapheal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *don_rapheal* »_I finally had the time to wash & wax the Avant yesterday. Thought I'd share some pics since I have yet to do so.
Let me know what you think? Also if you have any suggestions that'd be appreciated too. No flaming please!


Very, very nice. And agreed, a little drop and you're good to go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Pics of the family Avant (5speed6)*

H&R Sport springs they would be the little drop


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Pics of the family Avant (No1HondaHateR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *No1HondaHateR* »_H&R Sport springs they would be the little drop









Definitely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## don_rapheal (Apr 5, 2004)

I found out the color of cars...its Melange Beige Metallic Clearcoat code: LY1T/3X


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (don_rapheal)*

wow...you guys are makng me wonder why i didnt buy an avant http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ah oh well, i love my s-line just as much.but sweet cars guys, def my nxt family car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nepa (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Pics of the family Avant (don_rapheal)*

I agree, If you slam it they will come. Nice Avant http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

